

A Bit of Advice for the JavaScript Semicolon Haters - spullara
http://benalman.com/news/2013/01/advice-javascript-semicolon-haters/

======
draegtun
I've never liked the aesthetics of a leading comma....

    
    
      var foo = {
            bar: 100
          , baz: 200
      };
    

However the fact that (some) Javascript engines don't like trailing commas...

    
    
      var foo = {
          bar: 100,
          baz: 200,    // this borked the last time I tried it!
      };
    

causes me no end of trouble coming from regular Perl usage where they are
allowed (and recommended best practise).

